# Forget about the local paper, craigslist



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

In the new's now...

BLUE PITBULL PUPS
We have 3 blue pit bull puppies left they are 5 weeks old.Ukc registered with a great pedigree.They're Gotti/Razors Edge/Certified.The dam is "RAVEN" grand daughter to "GRAND CHAMPION LEVI" out of Mavrick Kennels her temperament is outstanding great with all types of animals and children...Shes family raised our pride and joy this is her second and last litter.Everybody who owns a dog from her previous litter have given us nothing but praise.
The sire is East Sides "RICH BOY" son to Devils Den's "CREAM" he was the only born so he has no littermates. He is the son of "CERTIFIED BLOND BOMBEST" (100% certified female off certified big meat ) he is the only male of his kind.
Puppies come with papers, shots, dewormed and health certificate Email or call for price ,
pictures or any questions 610-507-4772 ask for Michael

BLUE PITBULL PUPS, ??????? ??????? ? ?????????? ??????????, ??????, ??????????, ????????????, ????????, ????????, ?????????? ? ?????? ??????..., ?


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Red nosed Coby pit bull puppies for sale
This ad is for 3 red nosed colby pit bulls for sale. they are about to be 6 weeks and they are eating solid food. we have 1 female and 2 males ready to go. we want 250 for the males and 300 for the female. they are extremely muscular. mother and father on premises. come from great temperaments, and are being socialized. please contact me so i can send you more pics 215-423-8017

Make sure you get you get your money right!!!! 

Red nosed Coby pit bull puppies for sale, ??????? ??????? ? ?????????? ??????????, ??????, ??????????, ????????????, ????????, ????????, ?????????? ? ????


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

what u think about them coby dogs marty lol


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> what u think about them coby dogs marty lol


It's a one in a life time opportunity to own a Coby red nose, no one else in the world has this strain. I'm hoping to acquire the WHOLE litter!! to start my Own line.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

What he said ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ never was a red nose Colby dog that I know of LOL


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Man people are so dumb lol. Poor pups, 6 weeks old, gotta go.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My friend called her red nose pit bull a Coby dog too.She still pretty much refuses my definition of a real colby


----------

